# MISERABLE~ Help



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Cindy. I don't have any words of wisdom, but I wanted to say hello - I hadn't seen your previous posts. I'm so sorry you're having this much trouble with Lucy.  I hope someone on here can help you.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm also very sorry to read that you are having such a hard time with Lucy! I'm not a trainer or breeder, so I don't really have any good advice for you. Perhaps it is partly because she does come from a long line of Agility and field lines that she's so active. I can't help wonder if she's bored and needs to work. There are many members here that will likely have some great advice and help to offer. Hang in there!


Tiffany


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I am sorry you are having so much trouble with your dog. I don't have any quick fixes for you. From reading your posts the only thing that pops into my head is that your dog needs a job. She sounds like she is bored and incredibly frustrated and needs to burn off more energy than she is currently. Even though you are walking her, it sounds like she may need something more high energy like swimming, biking, hiking, running, etc. for longer periods of time. She would probably do well as an agility dog or flyball, or some other high energy sport.

Since she is friendly and bonded to you and your kids, it sounds like she is a nice dog, just a stubborn one. And since she can learn commands, she just doesn't always choose to follow them, she may need a different way of teaching. She is still very young, and will continue to mature for the next year or so. That will help her some. But you may need to make her training sessions something that she thinks is so fun, that she chooses to listen to you. Then she thinks it is her idea, instead of always being in a power struggle with you. 

Sorry, I don't have any grand ideas for you. I had a husky once that was the same way, and I understand how frustrating it can be.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree with Aprilpa. This is a young dog, performance bred, who desparately needs something to do. Have you taken her to an obedience class? Since she is not hunting, or doing agility, she needs something to consider her "job", and often, just having to think about what she is doing when being required to do simple obedience maneuvers will help a "busy" dog. Try Frisbee, or flyball... have her go to the mailbox with you and carry a basket with the mail in it... something that is a regular and specific activity for her could be immensely helpful.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear you are having a hard time with Lucy. She is still young and compared to an older dog even a good puppy can seem like a nightmare. I have a 14 month and a 2.5 year old and the pup can test my nerves sometimes. Like the previous posters have said is keep her very busy and make her work. Lots of exercise will also help. Swimming and off leash running (in a safe area) are great ways to take some of the wind out of their sails. Good luck to you.


----------



## CindyLNC (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your posts. I would love to play flyball with her but even in the big park I am not sure she is reliable to come back to me. What can I do about getting her to come back... I whistle in the house and she comes and I give her a treat.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with PG and April-she needs a job, or something to keep her busy and burn off more energy. She is very young still-I had one very similar to her, and we ended up earning her CD while she was very young. She began to settle down at around age 2 and by the time she was 3, visitors to my home would exclaim on what a wonderful well trained dog she was! I could only laugh-it was a struggle at times those first two years.

The reason she likes playing keep away with the towel instead of her toys, is it engages YOU in the game with her-and that is how she sees it, a fun game with a loved one.

Christy and I did the CD (wasn't hard and I enjoyed it) and then tried flyball. We never competed but she loved it and was quite good at it-she always had a huge smile on her face coming back over the jumps.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Cindy,
So sorry you are going through this. I hope the suggestions are some help. Has your breeder made any recommendations?

Just want you to know we are here for you. Let us know how it's going. Please post some pics of your girls!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

CindyLNC said:


> Thank you so much for all your posts. I would love to play flyball with her but even in the big park I am not sure she is reliable to come back to me. What can I do about getting her to come back... I whistle in the house and she comes and I give her a treat.


Is she enthused over the treat? and it is only given to her if she "performs"-ie, comes to you?

If so, it is a high value treat and should work.

Try it in a fenced yard. Put a 50-75' long line on her (however close you figure you can get to her if she runs) and practice her recall. Always make it fun, and make sure she gets that high value treat that she only gets when she comes. Once she is fairly reliable, you can add distractions.

I have 3 acres fenced in for the dogs and when we walk the fence I always have a pocketful of treats. I will randomly call them and dispense treats for coming-it works very well.

Most clubs do flyball in fenced areas, so running off should not be a big issue. 

My Belgian Tervuren came along on off leash walks with everyone else, but he always had his long line on as he did have a tendency to run. I would call him and then step on the long line-if he came back, good. If not, he found himself jerked back-and not by me, he did it to himself. That helped him a lot (used a flat collar, not a training collar or a prong).


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great advice here.

We got Holly when our Jenny was 10 years old. Hindsight, we probably should have rescued an older dog. Holly was headstrong and a big bully towards Jenny.....constantly wanting her to play....biting her legs, jumping on her, etc. I can understand what you are going thru with a puppy/older dog. On the brighter side, I'm sure having a puppy around, helped Jenny live to be 14 years old. Good luck.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

CindyLNC said:


> Thank you so much for all your posts. I would love to play flyball with her but even in the big park I am not sure she is reliable to come back to me. What can I do about getting her to come back... I whistle in the house and she comes and I give her a treat.


You will probably have to start while keeping her on a long lead, (I have seen them up to 50 feet long) and with a pouch full of the most valued treats in the world. Something she only gets when she is training. Keep working on her recall while she is on lead, if she doesn't come, then you can start reeling her in, or run the opposite direction while calling her. Make sure you praise her when she does get back to you, even if you were _making_ her come back. You want her to get the idea that wonderful things happen every time she comes to you, especially if it means she has to stop something else that she was enjoying doing! Practice, Practice, Practice!


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

Cindy,

First off, hello and welcome to this group. You will find lots of expert help on this board, I'm sure someone will be able to offer suggestions on how to help you with Lucy.

Lucy and my 13 1/2 month old Tanner sound so much alike...from the full speed running into you, just last week he knocked me down from behind and I fell down the 3 steps at our back door and landed flat on my back..knocked the wind out of me and I literally laid on the ground crying and not moving for 5 minutes while he ran around me barking and trying to nip at my legs and hair, he thought I was playing with him. I only weigh 99 pounds and I'm lucky I didn't break any bones..I was very sore for 2 days.

It is a constant battle with the counter surfing, pushing my son's door open and stealing anything he can to chew on...and he has lots of toys to keep him busy! He steals cell phones, remotes, ashtrays, shoes, socks, clothing, and just plain terrorizes my cats. We are at our wits end, he knows he is doing something bad because when he has something he knows is not allowed he runs under the end table with it in his mouth and will not drop it.

The main problem with him is the barking! The minute you go outside he starts and will not stop! We have tried squirting him with a water bottle and it did help for awhile but no more. He is almost always with us outside on a 30 foot lead but the second you go out of his sight the barking starts. We put him in his crate while we are eating and even though we are only 10 feet from the crate he will bark, and bark, and bark! He goes on a daily 45 minute walk, 3 times a week we go to the creek and he swims and fetches sticks, we live close to corn fields and my husband takes him for off leash running, so lack of exercise is not the problem.

Like you we love this dog but the patience wears very thin somedays. He is not neutered and maybe his hormones are part of the problem. We will not get rid of him, he is our fur child, we just want him to be a behaved member of our family!

I just wanted you to know you are not alone and you can talk to me anytime about Lucy.


Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with Oakly's dad. To be a good pet, Lucy should get two hours a day of hard exercise -playing with other dogs at a dog park, hiking in the woods, swimming. She needs to be physically challenged/tired to be her best self if she's a high-octane performance bred golden. Finn& Gus's breeder had an interesting phrase: "too much dog for most families". It sounds as though Lucy, at her young age right now, is "too much dog"(poor Maize girl!). Finn's breeder meant it as a compliment to the dog, because she wants to breed hard-charging, tireless, and stylish athletes - but she won't sell them to anyone without a lifestyle that includes serious outdoor time. Even now, Finn at five has 3X the energy of our two young pups ages one and six months. Tally, our one year old, is soooo mellow and easygoing. How about hiring a nice high school kid/college kid to take her for a hike every day on top of what you guys can reasonably do as a family?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

_"Her parents/grandparents were agility dogs and hunters and show. We just want a family pet like Maize. "_

I think you hit the nail on the head there, you were looking for a companion dog and your breeder did not do their job in evaluating what type of puppy would be good for your family and lifestyle. You got a puppy from a working lineage, she needs a job and lots of exercise and stimulation. All the suggestions everyone has made are good ones. It will take a lot of work on your part, but agility, flyball, maybe even dock diving would be good sports to get her into.

Lucy really just needs something to channel all that energy and drive into.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I think doing agility classes would be great
the long lead will be great for you with the frisbees
I would get a behaviorist (not a trainer) to come in and work with her
Good luck


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

CindyLNC said:


> Thank you so much for all your posts. I would love to play flyball with her but even in the big park I am not sure she is reliable to come back to me. What can I do about getting her to come back... I whistle in the house and she comes and I give her a treat.


Have her drag a long line...
I practicing recalls all with he long line still on...reel in and reward with interactive play and or food - repeat-repeat-repeat...
Reliable recalls dont happen quickly - in weeks or even months...sometimes they take years...
Everytime she ignores you she is practicing...everytime she does come she is practicing...you dont want her to practice ignoring...so dont call her unless you have her leashed and she can be reeled in...

Can she catch a frisbee? Does she love tennisballs? Does she love to swim? Would she wear a backpack hiking? All are great exercise...

You sound exhausted and frustrated...I was there 9 years ago wtih my red girl...not a fun place... It can be worked through, but will take a change in mindset from all in the family...A change from 'she is doing this out of spite' - to 'our dog has physical/psychological needs that need to be met in order to relax - We have not met those needs. We need to try harder to meet those needs so she can do so...'


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Have you tried clicker training with Lucy? It works really well with my pup. We tried doing leash corrections with Caleb he would just get stubborn. I think he just didn't understand what we were trying to get through to him. Clicker training makes everything more positive and it all becomes a game. Which is a very good thing when it's our game with our rules.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Like the others have said, she needs a job. If you have access to a pool you can tire her out that way, too. Don't toss a tennis ball for her to run after, use a training bumper. 

Tucker was difficult when we first got him, but training one night a week and the swim program he was in to lose weight twice a week for a number of months really, really helped. Thankfully, he was and is, very food motivated.


----------



## CindyLNC (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucy and Maize. Lucy is yellow and 11 months old. Maize is a 9 year old red golden with a mask.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very pretty girls!

I really had expected Lucy to be a red field golden (because of the high energy) and Maize be the blonde! LOL!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have no unique advice to offer. Giving her a job sounds like the perfect solution. My niece had a similar experience with her Lab. Her Vet suggested getting rid of him which broke her heart and her spirit. She got a second opinion and the answer is "NEEDS TO WORK!"
Sidney is also from working stock. He is fetch obsessed. My niece was given the name of a trainer who works with field and agility labs. So far, so good. I bet you will see a different dog at the end of your sessions too.

I have to say, She definitely is a pretty girl. She looks pretty darn happy too!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

very knowledgeable people on here, wish i could have had their advice 14 years ago, i lived with a gordon setter and golden retriever for over 13 years. the golden was my first dog and the sweetest most lovable creature on this earth, however allison was satan's spawn, she was hyper,stubborn,never listened, tore up the house etc,etc,etc. she loved my husband and 2 of my sons, but didnt like myself or youngest son that much. i say we had a cordial relationship for over 13 years. i did sell her once when the family was gone, however they brought her back after 2 weeks, then i took her to a rescue, but the lady kind of looked down her nose at allie because she was a field gordon and not a show gordon , so she came back before she was ever left, then my husband had a friend whose hunting dog had died and he was looking for another, great i said, however she would have been kenneled outside and i would not let that happen. i miss her, and can laugh at our love hate relationship. good luck.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How about sending her out for professional training? Here in Maine http://www.maranathakennels.com/ does an amazing training "bootcamp" for working style labs/goldens with positive methods. They also handle retrievers to JH, MH, SH etc, and breed labs. They are wellknown and respected. Maybe you could find a great facility , and send her for 6 weeks or the summer?


----------



## Goldie Oldie (Mar 27, 2008)

I too agree. One of our Goldens is a "headstrong guy" - he is 4 yrs old and has impoved dramatically. What we found worked was "running him out". We would ensure he had at least 2 hours of extreme excerise daily - it seemed to work. As far as not doing what she is told - that comes only when the dog has completely bonded to you - you may find it's going to take Lucy a little while to bond.
I know what you are going thru - be patient, stay calm, reward her when she is doing "good behaviour" and try to ignore the unpleasant times..........
Good luck


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

"our dog has physical/psychological needs that need to be met in order to relax - We have not met those needs. We need to try harder to meet those needs so she can do so..."

Well said.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

MY Abbie is very very high energy, and I have found you will have to work Lucy more than a couple of walks. Abbie walks 2-3 miles a day, at least 2 or more hours a day of ball and plays NONSTOP with 3 other dogs and with that amount of exercise Abbie gets, she is livable. We still do training with Abbie and teaching her tricks to keep her busy. As for the shock collar you got it isnt the right one, if its not working.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Cindy,

This is my first post to the forum and I have an almost 10 month old female who in my opinion could be Lucy's twin. I can only offer you empathy for what you are feeling and dealing with. It has been very difficult for me especially because I am home with Ruby. We sent her off to a month long training that did involve the shock collar and I would say the worst of her behaviors had been eliminated with the training. She was almost 5 months old at the time and was very difficult to handle. The first trainer I had come was when she was 11 weeks old and I really needed help. That was just 1 week after we got her. He came for 2 months and was really no help. The last straw was when she ate the baseboard and drywall right in front of me. I am constantly keeping her busy and trying to tire her out. We are fortunate to have a Doggy Day Camp near us and I take her there up to twice a week. (I need a break from her). I have 2 kids, one of which has special needs and between all of them I am ready to jump ship. Just know you are not alone!!!

Vicky in California


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear your story. 

The comments made so far have pretty much summed up the problem. Lucy needs to be challenged both physically and mentally to use up some of that energy. But in order to do that you have to first get your dog's attention. 

A summer camp for dogs one of the trainers was telling us about her high energy, independent, dog that didn't pay any attention to her. To increase her 'value' in the dog's opinion she made certain that ALL food came directly from her hand. She even got rid of the dog dishes. That's right, every treat, every piece of kibble, everything the dog ate was hand fed. And over time the dog realized came to the conclusion that pleasing the owner was pretty important. 

At camp they also discussed the quality of treats. Each dog has his own idea of what a quality treat is.... food, attention, a special toy... that's one thing that you have to figure out. The quality of treat is not only what the treat is, but how it is given. They talked about fast food versus fine dining. Handing out a cookie and a pat on the head is the equivelant of fast foot. But that same cookie broken into a dozen pieces feed one after another with a 30 second verbal praise and a rub on the head, a scratch on the butt, and a belly rub is the equivalent of a fine dining experience. The fine dining reward will have more of an impact. 

As far as training.... any training is for you as much as it is for the dog. But you are asking questions looking for the solution so you are moving in the right direction... good work and good luck.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Cindy, I feel your pain. My Molly started out just like your wild child. She will turn 2 the beginning of November and she's turned into my dream dog. There's just enough feistiness left to keep me on my toes but nearly all of her unacceptable behavior is gone.

I didn't do anything special with her other than keep her busy. She's a lifelong student. She's taken 2 sets of puppy classes, Basic & Intermediate Obedience and she is currently enrolled in her 4th session of agility classes. 

I am fortunate to have facilities nearby who offer playgroups. I take her twice a week for 1 hour sessions where she can romp and play with other dogs in a supervised environment. She's learned to play well with others and she can burn off some energy. When she seems to be getting antsy I drop her off for a full day of doggie daycare. Her summer schedule includes the 2 sessions of playgroup, 1 hour a week at agility class and 2 1-hour sessions in our backyard pool. She loves to swim. She also has her walks.

I don't remember when it happened, but all of a sudden, things started to click with her. She was listening to me and mostly doing as I asked. She still loves keepaway but she only does it with her own things. The worst thing she has stolen in months is a tissue or napkin. Counter surfing is gone and there has been no destructive chewing in ages. She's turned into the dog I always dreamed of.

Molly's also invisible fence trained. I think that helped a lot. I'm able to keep her out of my living room/dining room and my outside gardens. She respects those boundaries. She honors them whether or not she is wearing her IF collar.

I wish you luck and hope you hang in there with her. At some point, she may choose to be a different dog, not quite so stubborn and headstrong. I continued working with Molly and waited it out, praying that things would eventually improve. I'm so happy to say that they did. She really was a terror in her earlier days.


----------



## CindyLNC (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your thoughts and suggestions. I am going to difinitely check out the dog daycare camp. I think the suggestion about a really long leash to train her to come back from a long fetch is a great idea. She will love that.

She is so smart and I am sure we will be able to work with her... however, she is the MOST stressful dog I have ever had. 

Thank you all so much! I will keep you posted on Lucy's progress!

Cindy


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It can be totally frustrating when you don't know what you are getting into! A high energy golden can makes you nuts unless you are willing to exercise, exercise, exercise. Danny is my spazoid, he is just finally starting to settle down at 20 months old. We have done advance CGC training and agility and we are next headed for a freestyle class. He needs it. He needs a job and something to not only tire him out physically, but mentally, too.

The difference between Danny and your girl is that he was my foster pup for 6 months before I realized that my family was the one he needed. We knew all about his energy level and were willing to commit to what he needed in order to stay sane. We were pretty sure he would overwhelm any family who was looking for a "typical" golden. He is just as sweet as can be, and so very gentle. But he has to have his exercise or he becomes big time trouble!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

lol, sometimes I think I got lucky. Taz has been calm since the day I got her at 14 months, and since she belonged to my aunt prior, I've known her since they broughther home. Sure, she gets rowdy once in awhile, but nothing like the stories I've read here.
To the OP, my only advice is exercise. 2 walks a day and some ball playing might tire us out, but doesn't even come close to tiring out a golden puppy.


----------



## Shoobdo (Jul 6, 2008)

*Miserable - help*

I feel your pain. My 6 month old sounds a lot like Lucy. We have a male named Mac and we call him "Cujo" the way you call your's Lucafer. I'll be watching the postings here to see what recommendations are made, but I'm sorry I can't offer any. It's just nice to know that I'm not alone in this sinking boat.

Shoobdo


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rusty is also a very high strung dog, we constantly have to keep him occupied. The walks and runs help out a lot. 
He also has 2 others to play with so it makes it a little easier. Charlie my Terrier don't want anything to do with him, he's too old and just growls at him and he backs off, Jack and Sadie keep him in line for the most part and the long walk/play/swim at night. He is out like a light right now.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi there

Sorry to hear you're having so much trouble - I had a similar problem with Obi. He chased the cats for the first year, chewed everything in sight, flattened all the plants in the garden and dug holes. To top it all he would never come back when out for a walk! Now it sounds like your lovely little bundle of fluff is just plain bored and has too much energy. My dogs get two walks of roughly an hour each time every day! Obviously with Lucy being a year old you can't overdo the exercise but walking on the lead just doesn't cut it when you've got limitless en'ergy. The first thing in the morning she needs to have good free-running exercise with some structure, i.e. you throwing a toy, or mix the walk up with some of it play, some playing with other dogs (vital, I think) and some in a fun way which 'switches her on'. Only then will you begin to have a dog who will listen to you, and who respects what you have to say. i really am speaking from experience. The other thing I would say is she is still a puppy, and the next few months will hopefully see her mature. Good luck


----------



## CindyLNC (Jan 2, 2008)

All very good advice and thank you all very much. I am pleased to see that I am not the only one with a high strung golden. Not a typical golden at all. Playing with other dogs is interesting. Of course, Maize wants nothing to do with her as Maize is 9 yrs old and I think hates her...lol. Other dogs in the neighborhood Lucy is very submissive with...surprising to me. She will not play but rolls right on to her back. Weird.

I would love to have her run after a ball at a long distance. However, she is stubborn and won't always come back. If she sees something that interests her she will go to that. I can't trust her yet. Moreover, I am worried she could get run over. Even at the big parks here in CO she still could easily make it to the street.

Also, she does get 2 walks a day of 30-40 minutes each time. Someone suggested one hour walks twice a day... I am a mother of two small children too. It is hard to get brisk walking in. I do put my youngest on a bike and walk brisk with her. 

I am going to check out the dog day camps too. We love Lucy and want to find a way to decrease our frustration as well as hers. She just is the most difficult dog I have ever owned and she is making it very hard to even like her at times. I know that sounds harsh but truly all day it is chasing after her. 

THE ONE thing that does calm her is when I have her on her gentle leader and clip it to me. It is funny with that gentle leader she is so docile in the house. I only put it on her when things get to a near boil around her. Do you think I should use it more frequently? 

I wish I could do the hikes, swims ect you all mentioned but there is no way with the small kids. I want a normal golden...loving and wants to be a part of the family.  Just trying to achieve that as quickly as possible. 

We have finally made the one year mark!

THank you all!
Cindy


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

CindyLNC said:


> Thank you so much for all your posts. I would love to play flyball with her but even in the big park I am not sure she is reliable to come back to me. What can I do about getting her to come back... I whistle in the house and she comes and I give her a treat.


I have one that is a bit more high strung than my other (I'm hoping she will mellow with age).

Use a long rope. Just get one at Ace Hardware or a similar store.

Also....if you are truly miserable and don't think you can adjust yourselves and adjust Lucy....maybe  you should consider re-homing her. She may be a perfect fit for someone else.

As much as we like to think our dogs love us so much and will just go nuts if they were to go live with someone else, it's just not true. Yes, they may grieve for what they have known for a short time, but they get over us. You need to do what is best for all of you....your family and for Lucy.

I hope you can figure it out. It's hard!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> lol, sometimes I think I got lucky. Taz has been calm since the day I got her at 14 months, and since she belonged to my aunt prior, I've known her since they broughther home. Sure, she gets rowdy once in awhile, but nothing like the stories I've read here.
> To the OP, my only advice is exercise. 2 walks a day and some ball playing might tire us out, but doesn't even come close to tiring out a golden puppy.


Taz sounds like my Samson! He's so mellow. If I compared Samson and Delilah (which isn't fair), I'd pull my hair out. They are complete opposites.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cindy, if you can find a lake where you can swim her, you can take your two little ones and have them throw balls for her to fetch in the water (presuming they're not infants). Where are you in Colorado? You might advertise on craigslist for a doggie playmate in your area if you have a big enough fenced yard for two crazies to run around in.


----------



## Torrie and Buddy (Mar 27, 2008)

With two small children I know it makes it even harder to have a high energy golden. Just a thought, I've heard of people who do a portion of their dogs daily exercise on a treadmill. Wouldn't replace your normal daily walks, but might help a little bit, and on those rainy days where she can't get out. I've never used for my dogs, perhaps someone else on board has tried treadmill.


----------



## sammylove (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm a little late, but I maybe able to help. We have a Golden who is now 15 months old. In researching this breed, my husband found them to be gentle, low key, etc......Ours is not and has never been. I have trained him in the school of the "Dog Whisperer" as well as a school that solely relies on German commands without rewards (vet recommended). It got so bad that in desperation I tried a new vet who was able to elicit the aggressive behavior that we experienced in our daily lives...the jumping, mouthing/biting........I was at the point that I believed there was not hope for him. I had become so attached that giving him up was not an option. He was prescribed 
Clomicalm which he took in a larger dose initially and is eventually being decreased. It saved everyone's sanity as well as his. In a nutshell, she explained that he was like a child with ADD, the commands got too confusing while he was jumping and biting and everyone was going crazy. He is now the most loving, gentle creature ever put on this planet. There are moments when the old behavior breaks through, but they are few. I know most people would not consider this as an option, but he is comfortable and calm and we all are loving him more each day. Will this be a forever thing? I don't know, but I do know that it has saved his life and ours as well. I would be happy to give you more info on Clomicalm. Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Cindy
I understand what you are going through.....been there with 130 pound Rotties. I can offer something you can try that will both channel the energy to something positive and also give her a job.......a wagon.
I have been very successful harnessing many of my big dogs to the front of a wagon, they actually turn into different creatures when they are given a job to do............just for info you can google cartingwithyourdog.com....the site has alot of good info about how to get started if you would like to give it a shot. If she is really full of energy you can fill the wagon with some concrete blocks (just kidding). I have never had a Rottie that didn't look foward to wagon time. My Golden, Harley is about 6 months away from learning to pull his.
WagonDog


----------



## afeldmeier (Dec 9, 2017)

I have a golden very similar to Lucy. He is also up every day at 5 AM. He is 10 months old. Very headstrong. I started him at 4.5 months old on the Kohler method of leash training. This method is supposed to get the dog to the point where distractions do not phase them and they understand the consequences of not healing. However, after 4.5 months of training he heals pretty well (if there are no distractions); but if there are people or other dogs he pulls towards them. If there are people close enough he jumps up. But he heals well enough that he does not require the gentle leader or pinch collar. I would recommend the kohler method of dog training. But it requires consistency and following it to a T, or it doesn't have the quick response effect we are looking for when asking the dog to do something. I haven't had the time to commit to it, and so I am behind the timeline for when each step of the training should be completed.

I also read an article that stated dogs like these (agility or hunting dogs) require a good 10 mile run every day or similar activity. If they don't get it, then they are high strung and not listening. Side note- my golden is very stubborn and ignores many commands, but when he is in his element, he listens perfectly. He comes from strong hunting lines. We take him to a lake or river and throw his dummies. We see his true person at these times. He's not running off, or dodging our commands, but retrieving and burning off energy.


----------



## Username1234567890 (Jan 16, 2018)

Cindy,

What was the verdict? I have a similar dog Benny!


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds like you bought a dog that needs a job. You might try getting into a sport with a great trainer. You also might look into rehoming her into a competition home.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Username1234567890 said:


> Cindy,
> 
> What was the verdict? I have a similar dog Benny!


This thread is almost 10 years old, and I see that Cindy hasn't been on the forum since July of 2008. She may not respond. :smile2:


----------

